
The Bionic Man – Testing a robotic prosthetic controlled with the mind [video] - clebio
http://www.nytimes.com/video/technology/100000003693281/the-bionic-man.html
======
ibsufupu
That is one of the most beautiful things I have seen in my life. I can't wait
until we can give everyone a fully abled body.

------
littlewing
Hopefully the military is supporting this research also. Lots of vets with
missing limbs that could use this. Maybe one day a soldier could even go back
to active duty after losing a limb if they wanted.

~~~
joeyo
They are. See: [http://www.darpa.mil/program/revolutionizing-
prosthetics](http://www.darpa.mil/program/revolutionizing-prosthetics) and
[http://www.darpa.mil/program/hand-proprioception-and-
touch-i...](http://www.darpa.mil/program/hand-proprioception-and-touch-
interfaces) among others.

